# Lexar Delivers Industry-Leading Capacity with 512GB Professional 3500x CFast 2.0 Card



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 1, 2017)

```
<em>Doubled Capacity Allows Cinematographers, Filmmakers, and Content Creators to Capture Highest-Quality 4K Video and Beyond</em></p>
<p><strong>MILPITAS, Calif., Jan. 31, 2017 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE)</strong> — Lexar, a leading global brand of flash memory products, today announced doubled capacity for the Lexar® Professional 3500x CFast™<sup> </sup>2.0 memory card, providing the capacity and speed thresholds needed for cinematographers, filmmakers, and content creators to capture the highest-quality 4K and ProRes video and RAW photos. The new 512GB capacity card is designed to address the exacting demands of today’s top content innovators. The Lexar Professional 3600x CFast 2.0 card line, specifically optimized for ARRI® cameras², will also double in capacity to 512GB in the first half of 2017.</p>
<p>“As professional imaging technology continues to advance, it’s crucial that memory storage formats keep pace with ever-evolving data needs,” said Jennifer Lee, product marketing director, Lexar. “When shooting 200 FPS on a high-end, production-level camera, it’s easy to fill up an entire 256GB card with content in just 17 minutes.₃ Comparatively, the new Professional 512GB 3500x CFast 2.0 card can capture up to more than twice that time. It’s essential that professional content creators shooting in bandwidth-heavy applications such as RAW, 4K, burst-mode, time-lapse, and beyond have access to increasingly higher capacities and faster transfer speeds like those offered by the new 512GB Professional 3500x CFast 2.0 card.”</p>
<p><a href="https://bhpho.to/2kruWeo">Lexar 512GB Professional 3500x CFast 2.0 Memory Card at B&H Photo</a></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The 512GB Professional 3500x CFast 2.0 card provides write speeds up to 445MB/s, for professionals to capture lots of footage and keep shooting. From the first take through to post-production, content innovators will have the speed and space needed to capture the highest cinema-quality video for their next masterpiece and quickly power through post-production with read transfer speeds up to 525MB/s.¹</p>
<p>The Lexar Professional 3500x CFast 2.0 card includes a lifetime copy of Image Rescue® software to recover most photo and select video files, even if they’ve been erased or the card has been corrupted.₄ The card is also backed by expert technical support and a limited lifetime warranty. The new card capacity will be available in Q1 of 2017 with an MSRP of $1699.99. The Lexar Professional 3500x CFast 2.0 card line is also available in 32GB, 64GB, 128GB, and 256GB capacities. In addition, the Professional 3600x CFast 2.0 card line is available in 128GB and 256GB capacities. All Lexar products undergo extensive testing in the <a title="Lexar Quality Labs" href="https://www.globenewswire.com/Tracker?data=rclNvOSSirrkhm4AwVB5Ri1cZ2BrO9jxjzjAfT1EiwYodZwLim3nmtXBda03OC0uhFAwjE8e3Mdis-EeQQNKzUJ7FU-lLye2i7FF60x12S1dU7SeV6jG_YQxIOwvY34Z" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Lexar Quality Labs</a> to validate performance, quality, compatibility, and reliability with more than 1,200 digital devices. To determine which CFast card is compatible with your preferred camera, please visit <a title="www.lexar.com/cfastcompatibility" href="https://www.globenewswire.com/Tracker?data=vJhPR2yacp2Al1rxvWKOyI1q0YfkIlP7Xyf9f3P4z9u_J41BvgBjajcFhX2eS291MADbkATunyePdOTLtoEOV66et4AEUm4OPc7I3UQ3hr387M3YH4ttdZ7ns0LsTJlo" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">www.lexar.com/cfastcompatibility</a>. For more information about Lexar products, visit <a title="www.lexar.com" href="https://www.globenewswire.com/Tracker?data=vJhPR2yacp2Al1rxvWKOyAF0Ilj8lxd31AjW-KIzcfEzqZrlu765AytHqmpshCCTSnZL5oh0vTndmk6hXQrnow==" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">www.lexar.com</a>.</p>
<p><a href="https://bhpho.to/2kruWeo">Lexar 512GB Professional 3500x CFast 2.0 Memory Card at B&H Photo</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 1, 2017)

Time lapse is a bandwidth heavy application?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 1, 2017)

With the high speeds and high capacity, I wonder about heating of the card. I thought this was a issue with high density memory, its more difficult to dissipate heat. Obviously, its not the issue that it used to be.


----------

